# 60g 48x 14 x20 Actually a 58g



## Fishman12345 (May 31, 2016)

15 Gold Tetras
15 Cherry Barbs
12 Emerald Cories (Brochis Splendens) 
6 Oto's 
1 Power Blue Dwarf Gourami
10 Nerites (Large Zebra Olive Etc 
5 Horned Nerites

Filtration SunSun 404-B A small power pump 80 GPH for some extra water movement at the other end.
AC 30 but that will be moving at some point. The sunsun will be plenty
by itself.


----------

